# Bezugsquelle bzw Alternative Steuersatz FSA Orbit i-t



## donpietro (4. Juli 2016)

Hallo Miteinander,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem FSA Steuersatz für einen Cube Elite HPC Carbonrahmen. Original ist folgender verbaut aber derzeit nicht lieferbar: FSA Orbit i-t Cube Edition
1.) Kennt irgendwer einer Bezugsquelle die den Steuersatz lagernd hat? (bin schon alle gängigen Internetshops durch)
2.) Gibt es einen alternativen Steuersatz der passen würde:

Gabel 1 1/8"
Gabel 1,5" - 1 1/8" Tapered

*Typ*: Voll-integriert

*Maße:*
oben: 1-1/8" / 36°x45°
unten: 1,5" / 36°x45°


*OD Steuerrohr*
oben: IS 40mm
unten: IS 52mm


Dzt. finde keinen der alle Anforderungen erfüllen würde (36°x45° hat ja fast keiner)

Danke


----------



## Vincy (4. Juli 2016)

Den gibt es in der Version nur bei Cube.
Suchst einen kpl oder nur Lager? Die Lager bekommt man auch einzeln, auch von anderen Herstellern.
Oben müßte es eigentlich ein IS41 sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donpietro (4. Juli 2016)

Ich brauche den kompletten Steuersatz:
könnte folgender Ersatz funktionieren?

https://r2-bike.com/CANE-CREEK-Steuersatz-Unterteil-40IS52-Bottom
https://r2-bike.com/CANE-CREEK-Steuersatz-Oberteil-40IS41-Short-Cover-Carbon

oben evtl. noch eine Passscheibe denk ich ...

lg


----------



## emcolt (14. März 2017)

Hallo

@donpietro 
Ich bin an der gleichen Stelle. Suche eine Alternative zum original CUBE Steuersatz. Hast Du etwas gefunden?

emcolt


----------



## the donkey (14. März 2017)

Acros wenn der nicht zu hoch baut
Bei mir ging es gut


----------



## donpietro (15. März 2017)

@emcolt:
ich habe mir die weiter oben angeführten Steuersätze von Cane Creek eingebaut.
oben hab ich allerdings sicher mehr als 0,5mm unterlegen müssen - bei mir funzt es.


----------



## emcolt (22. März 2017)

Ich habe den CUBE Support angeschrieben wo dieser Steuerstz beziehbar ist.

Hier die Antwort. Es ist ein IS41/IS52


An unserem Cube Reaction GTC Race ist serienmäßig ein FSA Orbit I-t, Integrated,
Top 1 1/8", Bottom 1 1/2" (IS41/IS52) Steuersatz verbaut.
Der Steuersatz kann unter der Artikelnummer: #30227 über Ihren CUBE-Fachhändler

bestellt werden.



Eine direkte Abwicklung oder Versand ist leider nicht möglich.



Vielen Dank.


----------



## Floyd0707 (16. April 2017)

donpietro schrieb:


> @emcolt:
> ich habe mir die weiter oben angeführten Steuersätze von Cane Creek eingebaut.
> oben hab ich allerdings sicher mehr als 0,5mm unterlegen müssen - bei mir funzt es.



Servus...was meinst du mit unterlegen? Die dünnsen Passscheiben / Metallringen? 0,1mm?

aktuell baue ich eine Stereo 120 HPC auf und mit einem IS41 Ritchey OBerteil bekomme ich einfach das Spiel nicht weg...und wenn, dann lässt sich der Lenker nicht drehen...es scheint so, als liegt die Oberteilabdekcung nicht richtig auf dem Kunststoffzentrierring, welcher den Gabelschaft und das Lager "ausmittelt".


----------

